# Shepards Crooks



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think it's a stupid requirement. By the time the other guy can react, the damage has already been done. Plus, he's likely to have to enter a hazard zone while the thing is still burning down, and would be under-PPE'd by your description. 

The better idea would be remote controlled switching. There's enough product in the marketplace now that no man should ever have to do manual switching in this age.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I was thinking the stand by man should have a Shepard's crook to drag the switcher out just in case something goes wrong.


Have a coworker lay on the ground and try to drag him 10' using a hook.

In most cases I think you will find it almost impossibly difficult.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree with Marc that in an arc-flash event it will be useless.

The only time I can see a shepherds crook being useful is if a man gets locked up on a piece of energized equipment. And if the guy is properly insulated, that's much less of a concern to me than arc flash. 

However, it is a point that should be addressed in your SOP: What should the guy outside the restricted-approach boundary do if he suspects the man inside is in trouble? As you currently describe it, almost the only thing he can _safely _do is dial 911.

-John


----------

